# Flush hinges and mdf doors



## AndyDIYwood (28 Mar 2022)

Hi.
I am diying my own built in wardrobes.

dimensions are:
3400 W
2400 H
750 D

i am splitting the MDF carcasses into 3 rows and having top boxes on top of the carcasses. I have attached some WIP pictures.

the question I have is around door hinges

I am going to have rails and stiles (either 22 or 18mm) with grooved panels (9mm mdf).

the largest door size will be 1900x600. In an attempt to save money I am considering inset flush hinges compared to Concealed (I think i will need 36 for all 12 doors) as the doors will be mdf I am concerned about the strength of the flush hinges into the mdf.

What weight could flush hinges hold say 4 in each of the above doors?
Could I get away with 18mm mdf in that door size?

many thanks


----------



## Doug71 (28 Mar 2022)

Looks like you are making a nice job of those.

I would go for some nice soft close blum concealed hinges and 22mm MDF. 

No point spoiling the job to save a few quid, you would only regret it later on.


----------



## Ollie78 (28 Mar 2022)

Flush hinges are OK and would likely hold the weight well enough.
However, you don`t get any control of the closing or adjustment of the door once installed. I wouldn`t do it.
I am with Doug71 on the recomendation of blum with integrated softclose, prices should come down if you buy more ( I find trade-hinges pretty good ).
You might be able to get the old style ones with clip on dampers even cheaper.

18mm might be fine, make sure you paint both sides evenly and keep them flat at all times.

Ollie


----------



## sometimewoodworker (28 Mar 2022)

My doors are a little smaller at 1830 x 400 x 18 and 4 hinges are easy enough and the 18mm is thick enough, with your size I would still use 18mm


----------



## AndyDIYwood (28 Mar 2022)

Thanks all,

It’s my first project for in the house and also with a track saw, so definitely a learning curve 

Appreciate the help and your answers confirm what I was expecting, if not hoping!

I have used trade-hinges before for concealed hinges. I hadn’t budgeted for £200 for door hinges though, but as mentioned best to do it once, properly!


----------



## Graham Brazier (28 Mar 2022)

I would put 4-5 hinges per door , check what Blum suggest due to height and weight of each door 

also check the hinge suits the thickness you are using 18 ,22,25mm etc 

and if a straight ,semi cranked or fully cranked hinge is reqd for your application say on a 3 door unit the central door when opening could foul the door next to it


----------



## Insanity (29 Mar 2022)

110° Soft-Close Hinge, H0 Mounting Plate with EURO Screws and Covers, Overlay Doors


Buy now ➡️ 110° Soft-Close Hinge, H0 Mounting Plate with EURO Screws and Covers, Overlay Doors. ➡️ Furnica offers a wide range of furniture components and cabinet hardware at the best prices!




furnica.co.uk





An alternative to Blum, £1.10 each


----------



## johnnyb (29 Mar 2022)

screwfix have got a box of 20 hafele soft close for £33.








Hafele Steel Soft-Close Clip-On Concealed Hinges 64mm 20 Pack


Order online at Screwfix.com. Nickel-plated with full overlay and automatic closing. For door thickness 14-22mm. FREE next day delivery available, free collection in 5 minutes.



www.screwfix.com


----------

